# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  موقع خاص بالأطفال ...!!!

## mylife079

موقع *أطفال*

 مجتمع عربي على الإنترنت يحتوي علي العاب ورياضة و قصص و دروس تعليمية و معلومات عامة و اناشيد و رسم و تلوين و اختبارات ونكت و صور *اطفال* و طبخ *اطفال* *...*


http://www.kids.jo/main/

----------


## Rahma Queen

:Eh S(3): يسلمو حموده
مو انته
البيبو
يييييييييييه ما ازكاه
ممكن اعضه
؟

----------


## أبو على

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## mylife079

شكراً على المرور

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلموو محمد كتير

----------


## mylife079

شكرا جوري على المرور

----------


## nightmare2009

thaaaaaaaaaaaaanx forrrrrr thissssssss

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور   :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):

----------


## عمان في القلب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## عمان في القلب

مشكور شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور

----------


## ناصرالسعودي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## nuhakh

شكرا
 للموقع

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور 

 :Eh S(4):  :Eh S(4):  :Eh S(4):

----------


## لورنس

بحب هاد الموقع برشا برشا :36 1 70[1]:

----------


## لورنس

بحب هاد الموقع برشا :36 1 62[1]:

----------


## لورنس

يا ويلكم مني :36 2 44[1]:   امزح معكم   :36 1 11[1]:

----------


## mylife079

شكرا نورس على المرور

----------

